# 5 injured in Lancaster MA crash.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Posted Jun 27, 2019 at 11:43 PMUpdated at 8:20 AM

LANCASTER - Five people - with addresses in Leominster, Templeton and Gardner - were taken to area hospitals with injuries sustained in a two-car motor vehicle accident Thursday, June 27.

At 8:30 p.m., the Nashoba Valley Regional Dispatch District received multiple calls for a two-car motor vehicle accident with one car rolled over and on fire, according to a news release from the Lancaster Fire Department. The accident was in the area of Kimball’s Farm, on Lunenburg Road.

Upon arrival, Fire Chief Michael Hanson saw that one vehicle - a Toyota Land Cruiser - had rolled over off the road. All three occupants of the other vehicle, a Jeep, were ejected.

The Land Cruiser had been on fire. It was reportedly extinguished by a person who stopped with a fire extinguisher.

According to a report by Sgt. Patrick Mortimer, the driver of a BMW told him he was traveling south on Lunenburg Road and started to turn left into Kimball Farm, but did not see the Land Cruiser heading north.

The Land Cruiser was hit by the BMW, causing it to roll over into a field. Mortimer said all three occupants were ejected from the Land Cruiser during the rollover, sustaining serious injuries.

The driver of the Toyota told Mortimer that he pulled out of the south entrance to Kimball Farm and started heading north in the 50 mph zone. He told police he saw the BMW start to turn and tried to avoid the crash by pulling right.


The three occupants of the Land Cruiser were transported to UMass Worcester as priority 1 trauma patients, Hanson wrote in the news release. They were transported by Lancaster Fire Ambulance 1 and 2 with Woods ALS and Sterling ALS, and one with Shirley ambulance with Ayer ALS. Moody said he spoke with the father of the Toyota driver, who said all three were in stable condition with various non-life threatening injuries.

The two occupants of the BMW were transported by Clinton ambulance to Leominster Hospital.


Hanson reported that the extent of the injuries are unknown. The accident is being investigated by the Lancaster Police and the CEMLAC reconstruction team.

Lunenburg Road was closed for an extended period of time during the investigation.

The driver of the BMW, John Gravelle, 72, of Leominster, was issued a citation for failure to yield while turning and marked lanes violations. Mortimer wrote in his report that he submitted a medical immediate threat due to Gravelle’s statement that he did not see the vehicle coming at him on a flat straight section of road.


----------

